# Lavender For Overdue Bunnies?



## Sarah rabbitry (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi! My doe is 33 days pregnant, not even showing any kindling signs, but I am almost certain she is pregnant. Should I try giving her lavender? Is that safe?! I already tried tums and letting her be with the male for a little bit. But I watched them carefully. I’m worried the kits are stuck and she could possibly die. She is not acting sick or hurt, still eating LOTS! But this is only the second litter my bunnies have ever had, this mamas first time. And I don’t know a whole lot about them. Tho I am researching a lot daily. Any suggestions? What should I expect?


----------



## Sarah rabbitry (Jan 27, 2021)

She just sits in her nesting box doing nothing


----------



## SableSteel (Jan 27, 2021)

My rabbits usually go over. 32-33 days is about average, especially with a smaller litter. There isn't a good way to speed up the process until the rabbit has already gone into labor (calcium, oxytocin, etc, are best used if labor is going too slowly or has already started). If she's still eating she's probably not in labor yet. You'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Sarah rabbitry (Jan 28, 2021)

okay thankyou for the useful information, I feel a lot less worried.


----------



## Happy Hollands (Jan 28, 2021)

All of my does (Holland Lops, a dwarf breed like Lionheads) kindle consistently on day 30-31 after breeding. Day 33 is considered overdue. You should be able to feel the babies at this point (gently palpate, her belly will feel very tense and you may possibly see / feel kicks too). Lavender induces labor, but must be carefully measured as too much can be dangerous and calm them down enough to stop their heart. It is ultimately up to you, but I urge you to confirm pregnancy before using this herbal remedy!


----------



## Sarah rabbitry (Jan 28, 2021)

Happy Hollands said:


> All of my does (Holland Lops, a dwarf breed like Lionheads) kindle consistently on day 30-31 after breeding. Day 33 is considered overdue. You should be able to feel the babies at this point (gently palpate, her belly will feel very tense and you may possibly see / feel kicks too). Lavender induces labor, but must be carefully measured as too much can be dangerous and calm them down enough to stop their heart. It is ultimately up to you, but I urge you to confirm pregnancy before using this herbal remedy!


 Thankyou for the reply, I had no idea what to do. I think I will stay away from lavender just to be on the safe side. Her stomach feels fuller than it was before I bred her, but now on day 34 it doesn’t feel as tense as day 31. She is active this morning, slightly more frantic. I don’t know if that means anything. So here’s what she did in her nesting box, she’s never done anything at all, so do you think this looks like the start of a nest?


----------



## Sarah rabbitry (Jan 28, 2021)

There was an inch of pine wood chips in the bottom I don’t know where they went.... She has Pooped in that box once, on the first day. And I cleaned it out.


----------



## Sarah rabbitry (Jan 28, 2021)

Happy Hollands said:


> All of my does (Holland Lops, a dwarf breed like Lionheads) kindle consistently on day 30-31 after breeding. Day 33 is considered overdue. You should be able to feel the babies at this point (gently palpate, her belly will feel very tense and you may possibly see / feel kicks too). Lavender induces labor, but must be carefully measured as too much can be dangerous and calm them down enough to stop their heart. It is ultimately up to you, but I urge you to confirm pregnancy before using this herbal remedy!



I also forget to mention, usually lionheads are dwarf sized, I have a buck lionhead and he is TINY! but weirdly both my female lionheads (that are sisters) are only a tiny bit smaller than my California buck, who is about 10 lbs the lionheads aren’t as heavy but they are almost about his size. And also I can’t see any kicks from babies because she is sooo fluffy. Sorry about all these long messages, I just want to be completely safe and try to learn as much as I can so I don’t make mistakes.


----------



## Happy Hollands (Jan 28, 2021)

She would be really lethargic and preparing for birth this late into her pregnancy. That's a good choice to stay away from lavender unless you *know* she is pregnant and labor should be induced! I would not handle her too often as she needs to be left alone to nest. When was that nest built? Sometimes they wait until labor to pull fur. Is this her first litter? If not, think back to her past litters and compare her habits to that...


----------



## Happy Hollands (Jan 28, 2021)

Sarah rabbitry said:


> There was an inch of pine wood chips in the bottom I don’t know where they went.... She has Pooped in that box once, on the first day. And I cleaned it out.


Maybe she ate or moved the pine wood chips?? It sounds like she is using it as a litter box instead. Which is somewhat normal, it shows she is spending time in the nest. I wouldn't touch or move the nest until she has babies.


----------



## Sarah rabbitry (Jan 28, 2021)

Happy Hollands said:


> Maybe she ate or moved the pine wood chips?? It sounds like she is using it as a litter box instead. Which is somewhat normal, it shows she is spending time in the nest. I wouldn't touch or move the nest until she has babies.


This is her first litter, and she has been drinking and eating as normal, she has only acted interesting in her nest for the first time this morning. Today she is calmer, mostly grooming herself in the nest. And chewing lots of hay. Does that look like the start of a nest? She has kinda leveled it all again, it doesn’t look like that anymore...


----------



## Happy Hollands (Jan 28, 2021)

Sarah rabbitry said:


> This is her first litter, and she has been drinking and eating as normal, she has only acted interesting in her nest for the first time this morning. Today she is calmer, mostly grooming herself in the nest. And chewing lots of hay. Does that look like the start of a nest? She has kinda leveled it all again, it doesn’t look like that anymore...


Not a proper nest, no. Sometimes they are unsure what to do if it is their first time, but I wouldn't worry too much because natural instincts will kick in. Honestly, I doubt she is pregnant because it would be pretty obvious this far along. But I wouldn't give up yet, she may surprise you...

How did the breeding go? Did you feel like it was successful?


----------



## Sarah rabbitry (Jan 28, 2021)

Maybe she isnt pregnant


Happy Hollands said:


> Not a proper nest, no. Sometimes they are unsure what to do if it is their first time, but I wouldn't worry too much because natural instincts will kick in. Honestly, I doubt she is pregnant because it would be pretty obvious this far along. But I wouldn't give up yet, she may surprise you...
> 
> How did the breeding go? Did you feel like it was successful?


Well, there was three fall offs. And it was really quick, like they were done within 6 minutes. At like day 30 her stomach felt very tense and she would growl at me, I tried natural inducers. Like putting her with the male for a little bit, she instantly started growling and speaking when he was even close to her. Which happened before when one of my bunnies was pregnant and he accidentally got to her she was making the same noises and was aggressive. I couldn’t re breed my doe now because she is extremely aggressive and won’t let anyone or anything touch her like before.


----------



## Sarah rabbitry (Jan 28, 2021)

Does that sound like a pregnant doe?


----------



## Happy Hollands (Jan 28, 2021)

Sarah rabbitry said:


> Maybe she isnt pregnant
> 
> Well, there was three fall offs. And it was really quick, like they were done within 6 minutes. At like day 30 her stomach felt very tense and she would growl at me, I tried natural inducers. Like putting her with the male for a little bit, she instantly started growling and speaking when he was even close to her. Which happened before when one of my bunnies was pregnant and he accidentally got to her she was making the same noises and was aggressive. I couldn’t re breed my doe now because she is extremely aggressive and won’t let anyone or anything touch her like before.


Well, those are all things pregnant does do. Had it been 34 days since the last time she had contact with a buck (besides the time you mentioned testing pregnancy)? For future reference, I don't recommend putting the doe back with the buck it is an unreliable method that stresses them both out and doesn't really accomplish much if you are going to wait the pregnancy out.


----------



## Sarah rabbitry (Jan 28, 2021)

Happy Hollands said:


> Well, those are all things pregnant does do. Had it been 34 days since the last time she had contact with a buck (besides the time you mentioned testing pregnancy)? For future reference, I don't recommend putting the doe back with the buck it is an unreliable method that stresses them both out and doesn't really accomplish much if you are going to wait the pregnancy out.


Yes the last time she had contact with the buck was 34 days ago, yes thankyou for the advice. I’ll keep her away from the buck from now on, sorry I just stress so much about my bunnies. I guess I will have to wait and see what happens... what day can I put her back in her regular pen with her sister? If she doesn’t have any babies by tomorrow night do you think it’s safe to say she won’t have them?


----------



## Happy Hollands (Jan 28, 2021)

Sarah rabbitry said:


> Yes the last time she had contact with the buck was 34 days ago, yes thankyou for the advice. I’ll keep her away from the buck from now on, sorry I just stress so much about my bunnies. I guess I will have to wait and see what happens... what day can I put her back in her regular pen with her sister? If she doesn’t have any babies by tomorrow night do you think it’s safe to say she won’t have them?


She lives with her sister?? Breeding rabbits should be kept alone as they become hormonal which can lead to aggressiveness. If she has babies, let her raise them alone...

I would wait until day 36 post breeding before giving up.


----------



## Sarah rabbitry (Jan 28, 2021)

Happy Hollands said:


> She lives with her sister?? Breeding rabbits should be kept alone as they become hormonal which can lead to aggressiveness. If she has babies, let her raise them alone...
> 
> I would wait until day 36 post breeding before giving up.


She lived with her sister, but I separated them after I bred her. I was planning on putting them back together once the babies were all sold.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 28, 2021)

Sarah rabbitry said:


> She lived with her sister, but I separated them after I bred her. I was planning on putting them back together once the babies were all sold.


I'm not a breeder, so I wouldn't know what to give a pregnant rabbit, but just so you know there is a very small chance of the sisters still being friends after breeding her. The rabbit's hormones will change and they will begin fighting. I would go ahead and plan on never being able to house them together again.


----------



## Sarah rabbitry (Jan 28, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I'm not a breeder, so I wouldn't know what to give a pregnant rabbit, but just so you know there is a very small chance of the sisters still being friends after breeding her. The rabbit's hormones will change and they will begin fighting. I would go ahead and plan on never being able to house them together again.


Oh! I had no idea, that is sad. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Happy Hollands (Jan 28, 2021)

Yes!! Unless you re-bond them after spaying...


----------



## Sarah rabbitry (Feb 1, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I'm not a breeder, so I wouldn't know what to give a pregnant rabbit, but just so you know there is a very small chance of the sisters still being friends after breeding her. The rabbit's hormones will change and they will begin fighting. I would go ahead and plan on never being able to house them together again.


 She never ended up having babies, the same thing happened to my friends doe, do you think it has anything to do with the cold weather? I wanted baby bunnies ready to sell by Easter so that means breeding all of my does soon! Is that a good idea?


----------



## Happy Hollands (Feb 1, 2021)

Sarah rabbitry said:


> She never ended up having babies, the same thing happened to my friends doe, do you think it has anything to do with the cold weather? I wanted baby bunnies ready to sell by Easter so that means breeding all of my does soon! Is that a good idea?


I bet you are very relieved you did not give her lavender, then! The cold weather could have something to do with does not being as willing to breed. A good rule of thumb is breed when the weather is sunny and their vents are dark pink in color. Being patient for these things to happen is key to having successful litters.

Selling bunnies as "Easter gifts" is not advised if you are truly interested in the well-being of your bunnies. Oftentimes, people will buy rabbits for an Easter gift, not considering they are a 10+ year commitment. This is why animal shelters are flooded with rabbits by the summer time. I purposefully do not have litters available in April, and always advise others to do the same. If people are truly interested in getting a long-time pet, they can stay on my rabbitry waiting list so I know they are serious. Just my advice, though!


----------



## Sarah rabbitry (Feb 6, 2021)

Happy Hollands said:


> I bet you are very relieved you did not give her lavender, then! The cold weather could have something to do with does not being as willing to breed. A good rule of thumb is breed when the weather is sunny and their vents are dark pink in color. Being patient for these things to happen is key to having successful litters.
> 
> Selling bunnies as "Easter gifts" is not advised if you are truly interested in the well-being of your bunnies. Oftentimes, people will buy rabbits for an Easter gift, not considering they are a 10+ year commitment. This is why animal shelters are flooded with rabbits by the summer time. I purposefully do not have litters available in April, and always advise others to do the same. If people are truly interested in getting a long-time pet, they can stay on my rabbitry waiting list so I know they are serious. Just my advice, though!


Thanks for the advice, I definitely do not want them ending up in shelters so I’ll be careful of who I am selling them to.


----------

